# Wife cheated after 19 years of marriage.Should I divorce her?



## mikec (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello!I'm new to this website.My friend recommended it to me after I told him I needed to share this experience with people who have been cheated on as well and might be able to relate to me.So,my story is a unbelievable.It is very hard to believe.I,myself am still shocked even though it happened 3 days ago. 
Me and my wife have been married for 19 years now.We have a daughter who's 11.In terms of parenting, I believe we are both doing a great job.We both work.We both spend as much time as possible with our daughter.Maybe that is the problem-we don't have that much time for us any more.Before we had our daughter we used to go out every night and do romantic stuff for couples and our sex life was amazing!Now,we hardly ever have sex.That is one thing that started bothering me and I started missing but I realized that at this age sex cannot come first and that this rut that me and my wife are in is normal for all couples in our situation but apparently my wife didn't share my opinion because she cheated on me.The worst part about is is that I caught her in the act and she doesn't even know I caught her. 
Recently,at dinner,she started receiving phone calls very frequently and by that I mean every single evening.I'd always trusted my wife but I started to become suspicious towards her.Last week when she was having a bath before work she received a message on Facebook.I took the liberty to take her iPhone and read it.But because I didn't know her password for unlocking the device or whatever it's called(I'm sorry,when it comes to technology I'm out of my element)I couldn't read the entire message.However,it was a message from on of her friends(female friends).It read something along the lines of:So what happened last night?.... I was confused because I thought maybe my wife was seeing her friends and not necessarily cheating on me but maybe that wasn't the case.To my chagrin,when she was done taking a bath and went in her room to dress up I overheard a conversation she was having with her friend.I heard her say:I'm so glad I took a sabbatical,now I can see him every day.I feel so good I haven't felt like this is ages,I just feel so guilty though...maybe I should confess to my husband....and after a few more mins of talking on the phone she hung up.I was flabbergasted,I was shocked.I decided to follow her to the place where she was gonna be meeting the other guy.I did just that.She checked into a hotel.I tried to check in myself but that wasn't gonna do any good so I asked them about the room my wife was in.I told them her name and everything they needed to know.All they said on the reception was:I'm sorry sir we cannot give you such information.I was furious but I didn't let my emotions get the better of me.I didn't want to confront my wife about it either because she's that type of person who will deny everything until proven otherwise.So I decided to catch her in the act.I came up with a brilliant plan.I figured since there are a lot of books at home organized on shelves I could hide a small camera somewhere.Long story short,I bought a camera and my friend helped me set it up and then we tested it.It was recording in good quality.I hid it in the bedroom because I told my wife my friend was throwing a birthday party for his son so I'd be away for a day so I figured if she took the liberty to bring that guy over here then they'd do it in the bedroom.What happened was I waited the whole day and at my friends',then I went back home.My wife was there,our daughter too and everything seemed to be normal.We had dinner and when everyone went to bed I took my laptop and the camera and then I watched the full recording.I was right.My wife did have a lover and she did bring him over to our home when I was away.I thought she said she felt guilty.She could've at least ****ed him in that hotel again.I don't think I could ever get over what I watched.It was like watching a porno.They were kissing very pationately.The guy was tall,I couldn't see his face properly because he was wearing a baseball cap.My wife was wearing one of my shirts but had no pants on.She pushed him on our bed and started giggling.They took off
Their clothes and...well...had sex in our own marital bed which I couldn't see much of because they were underneath the sheets.I even watched them get dressed in the end.While dressing up,the guy was saying something along the lines of how amazing my wife was and how beautiful and sexy she was for her age and so on.The guy had just put on his pants when all of a sudden,my wife pushed him on the bed again and said I quote:You know what,I've never done this before but... remained silent and then did something I never thought she'd do(because she told me she hated it)she kneeled down and gave him a blowjob.It seemed like he didn't expect this either.He came in her mouth.I was just speechless and I still am,to be honest but what happened afterwards was even more horrible-she let him come in her mouth and then she told him she'd give me a nice kiss when I got home and started giggling.Then she kept blowing him for a few more mins.I didn't know who the guy was but I could tell he was much younger than my wife.

So now 3 days later i still haven't decided what to do.We have a daughter.If we didn't I'd divorce her right away.I just don't know why she would do that after so many years of being together.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Not buying it. Sorry.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Why can't you put a space between your punctuation?

It's really annoying.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I think I have seen this video - did you post it on the net ?


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Well if this story is true divorce her asap.
You dont need to ask us questions,you saw it all.

Zero respect and zero love.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Dear Pen*t*house fo*r*um, y*o*u're never going to be*l*ieve this ta*l*e...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Have a movie night with her and watch it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

BetrayedDad said:


> Why can't you put a space between your punctuation?
> 
> It's really annoying.


And paragraphs. Paragraphs are good. I won't even attempt to read that block of concrete.


----------



## NosborCrop (Feb 25, 2015)

Same history

SurvivingInfidelity.com - My wife cheated on me.Now what?

My wife cheated.Now what? - LoveShack.org Community Forums


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey nidd your son is now your daughter?
gender reassignment or what?


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Mike
couple of capture shots not showing their faces or genitalia would go a long way to prove this Mike as you have written it like a story I'm afraid


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

DayOne said:


> Dear Pen*t*house fo*r*um, y*o*u're never going to be*l*ieve this ta*l*e...


Hah. I see what you did there.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Did the guy ever take his baseball cap off???


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

We need more stories involving circus clowns.


----------



## italianjob (May 7, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> We need more stories involving circus clowns.


wearing baseball caps...


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

italianjob said:


> wearing baseball caps...


I bet the fvcker was a Yankee Fan:surprise:

55


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> Did the guy ever take his baseball cap off???




No, nowhere to hang it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

mikec said:


> ....been married for 19 years now.
> ....We have a daughter who's 11.
> ...We both work.We both spend as much time as possible with our daughter.
> 
> ...


That is a lot of information. Breaking up the text in your posts is important.

First off, you have pretty rotten instincts. Your plan to follow them didn't work out like you had hoped. Then your brilliant plan to provide her with an opportuntiy to shag the other guy, allowed you to enable her affair. The real question on that one is, where was your child while all this was going on in your marital bed? Hopefully at school or something.

You need to tell your about to be "ex-wife" that you are in a state of shock at her actions and betrayal. I would suggest that before you tell her, you find a really good local marriage counselor and set an appointment. Then tell your wife what you know and that you aren't sure if you marriage can be saved, but if it is to be saved, she needs to go with you to marriage counseling and the date is set for xxxx. Tell her to stop seeing the guy unless she wants an ugly divorce. I would not tell your daughter or anyone else until you have had your first marriage counseling session.

Good luck to you. By the way your description sounds a lot like a hot wife/cuckold porn fantasy video. The baseball cap and the "cum-kiss" sound just way over the top for a real situation. It could have happened just like you said, but either she sounds pretty wierd or.......

Again, good luck. You need professional help whatever the actual circumstances are.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Since he sez he recorded it, he can prove his case by showing us the evidence. >


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Which bb team? If it was SF, I'll be rooting for the OM.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

On this thread he used a birthday party as an excuse to be away & he has a daughter.



mikec said:


> *I told my wife my friend was throwing a birthday party for his son so I'd be away for a day *so I figured if she took the liberty to bring that guy over here then they'd do it in the bedroom.


On loveshack he went to see his dying mother & he has a son.



> I came up with a brilliant plan.I figured since there are a lot of books at home organized on shelves I could hide a small camera somewhere.Long story short,I bought a camera and hid it and then I tested it.It was recording in good quality.I hid it in the bedroom because I told my wife my mother was dying so I'd be away for a couple of days so I figured if she took the liberty to bring that guy over here then they'd do it in the bedroom.What happened was I waited 2 days.My friend put me up for a night over at his.Then I went back home.My wife was there,our son too and everything seemed to be normal.We had dinner and when everyone went to bed I took my laptop and the camera and then I watched the full recording.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> On this thread he used a birthday party as an excuse to be away & he has a daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> *On loveshack he went to see his dying mother & he has a son*.


 @EleGirl I hate reboots. :ezpi_wink1:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> Did the guy ever take his baseball cap off???


It's a story element. After many posts, he'll finally see that he know the OM because the guy finally takes of his hat... can we guess who he is?


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> We need more stories involving circus clowns.





italianjob said:


> wearing baseball caps...


This made me laugh out loud..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It's a story element. After many posts, he'll finally see that he know the OM because the guy finally takes of his hat... can we guess who he is?


Yes. And I think we need to know if the baseball hat had a logo on it? And was he wearing it the right way round, or not? 

Or maybe it was a cricket cap? If so, that chap was very rude to be batting on someone else's crease! 

He'd be on a sticky wicket and no mistake.

But if OP could not see his face, he's probably feeling stumped at the moment. 

If so, Mike needs to remove the rude fellow's bails and declare it a no ball.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> I bet the fvcker was a Yankee Fan:surprise:
> 
> 55


Word.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Didn't we have a troll come out with a circus clown gang bang story a few years back? That was a gem. 

I liked the story of the guy in Vegas who suspected his wife was cheating and followed her to a house where she was escorted in by a bunch of men. Then he disappeared and never finished the tale. Choice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Didn't we have a troll come out with a circus clown gang bang story a few years back? That was a gem.
> 
> I liked the story of the guy in Vegas who suspected his wife was cheating and followed her to a house where she was escorted in by a bunch of men. Then he disappeared and never finished the tale. Choice.


Maybe they found him and took him out into the desert?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bama getting his funk down!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I have just tapped into a video grab of Mike's wife and her lover


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cheaters site account, going on for months, now D'ing on SI.


----------

